# Động cơ SIMENS Teco xuong minh



## quangtc0004 (18/12/20)

Động cơ SIMENS- *Động cơ điện* Teco- đông cơ giảm tốc TECO là những thương hiệu nổi tiếng thế giới về động cơ điện, chất lượng cao, hoạt động ổn định- Hotline: 0913.201.426






Thông số kỹ thuật motor SIEMEN động cơ mặt bích SIEMEN, Động cơ chân đế SIEMEN
Motor SIEMEN được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chung IEC, thông số cơ bản như sau:
Công suất động cơ: 0,4Kw - 375Kw ( 500Hp )
Tốc độ đồng bộ: 1500 vòng/phút, 2900v/p, 960v/p-750v/p
Điện áp: 380V-6000v
Kiểu lắp đặt: mặt bích - B5; Chân đế B3, Chân đế mặt bích B35
Kích thước lắp đặt: 80M- 355CB
Đường kính trục: 19mm-100mm
Chiều cao tâm trục: 8-355mm (khoảng cách từ mặt đất tới tâm trục motor)
Cấp cách điện stator: F
Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55
Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
Phương thức làm mát motor: IC411

Bảng thông số kỹ thuật chi tiết motor SIEMEN Vui lòng liên hệ *Công ty Xương Minh* để được cung cấp bảng thông số chi tiết.

Motor SIEMEN - *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* phân phối tại Hà Nội

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: Động cơ SIEMEN, motor TECO, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, máy bơm GSD, *động cơ TECO* - TASHIN , tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN

[VIDEO]



Kho đông cơ ( Motor TECO ) Xương Minh

Khi mua sản phẩm tại *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh*, quý khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm bời *Xương Minh* cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất, hàng chuẩn đúng theo catalog sản phẩm, tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.

Ngoài những sản phẩm về động cơ motor Teco, *máy bơm teco* (motor bơm nước), động cơ giảm tốc Teco (motor giảm tốc Teco) nêu trên ra, chúng tôi còn nhận thầu thi công và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin với giá cực tốt.

Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn thêm về sản phẩm quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

